# It's the off-season...



## Ruff Draft

How do you handle it all?

Resign Bassy to a moderate contract. He played well here, and still has potential.

Sign Gomes to a deal, but a little less than the full MLE.

One-year deal for Richards.

Craig will probably be gone. It'll cost too much to keep him, and I think Gomes is more valuable to our team. If a S&T is possible I say we explore it.

Hopefully a deal can be made of our garbage. Jaric, Snyder, Walker, etc. I expect Snyder will walk. His contract is just nickles & dimes.

Draft Mayo with our first. Look at someone like DeVon Hardin in the 2nd. Or package both of them up for Robin Lopez.

Foye/ Telfair
Mayo/ McCants
Gomes/ Brewer
Jefferson
Lopez/ Richards

--

My 2nd option if Mayo isn't available us...

Draft Brook Lopez. Get another big-man with the other picks. Hardin or the other Lopez.

Foye/ Bassy
McCants/ Jaric
Gomes/ Brewer
Jefferson
Lopez/ Hardin or Lopez/ Richards

Although I think Lopez would be a nice pick-up for Minne. I prefer someone with the talent level of Mayo. He could be our 2nd star with Jefferson.

Mario Chalmers & D.J. White are two good picks to consider also.


----------



## Avalanche

I completely agree on Mayo (unless he pulls a rookie kobe and only wants to go to certain teams). Hes got the highest potential in the class as far as i can tell.
Id look at signing patrick o'bryant, hes obviously done in GS, and hasnt shown a whole lot but the potential is there, and there arent aexactly a stack of options at teh center spot.

I dunno though, if a guard is drafted whether all 3 of telfair/foye/mccants will be kept, i really think Shad will start getting held back if hes left on the bench, and next season really could be his break out year.. dudes one of my favourite players but if hes not going to start he may have value in a trade. (maybe he and Jaric to the nugs for nene (depending on health)

Trade the 2 second rounders, and possibly a resigned craig smith for a 20's ish pick, get r.lopez, ogilvy etc.

Foye/Telfair
Mayo/ FA?
Brewer/Gomes
Jefferson/ FA?
Nene/Lopez

-EDIT- lot of holes in the above theory, but its early, ill look into it a bit heavier later lol


----------



## Ruff Draft

Very true about McCants. He plays now as a star 6th man, but could do more on another team. I really like Nene and he would be a nice pick-up here. I totally forgot about POB. He hasn't proved much but for the price it would be worth a shot.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I was thinking if we got Beasley maybe we could turn it into something with Chicago...

Bease

for

Deng
Noah


----------



## Avalanche

I definately think if we get the number 2 pick and rose is gone it would be worth trading Beasley, not sure exactly what he would fetch but chicago definately seems like a candidate.... even trading him + a bad contract to whoever gets the 4/5 pick for Mayo

And yeah, with POB i just figure the wolves have enough time to try and develop a 7 footer, him, Sene etc... see if they cant get one of them to turn out to be a steal.


----------



## Avalanche

OT... avatar change day it would appear hehe


----------



## Ruff Draft

I would love to have Rose, but hate to see Foye go. 

:-\


----------



## Avalanche

Ruff Draft said:


> I would love to have Rose, but hate to see Foye go.
> 
> :-\


Rose/Foye may work temporarily to at least let Foye gain some trade value, Rose/Mccants would be an insane back court in the future IMO


----------



## Ruff Draft

Yeah. Foye would be gone quick for a decent big-man.

I absolutely love the idea of Rose/McCants. Those two would be tanks out there.


----------



## Avalanche

Ruff Draft said:


> Yeah. Foye would be gone quick for a decent big-man.
> 
> *I absolutely love the idea of Rose/McCants. Those two would be tanks out there.*


I think with the forgone conclusion the wolves wouldnt get the number 1 pick (call it a hunch) i decided on Mayo, but on paper Rose/Mccants has the potential to be one of the best back courts in the league in a couple of years..


----------



## bruno34115

Rashad McCants is garbage, I don't know why you guys think so highly of him.


----------



## Ruff Draft

And why is that? He obviously deserves a "Damn" in your user title.


----------



## bruno34115

Lol I should probably get around to changing that, since I put that on there at the beginning of the season when I still like Shad, and wanted Beasley over Rose. 

Anyway, McCants can fill up a box score (scoring only really) decently, but he is a terrible team player. Countless times, he will dribble the ball for several seconds only to put up a terrible shot. He's a chucker. He plays like he's never played team basketball before. I went to around 10 games this year, close enough to see the expressions on players faces, and I've seen fellow teammates roll their eyes at some of the things he does. 

That's not to say I have no hope for him, just not enough for me to want him on the team. If his attitude would change and he would accept his role on the team as a sixth man, he could be one of the best sixth men in the league, a valuable asset for any winning team. As it stands now, a guy like McCants is not the type of guy you want around if you want to be serious about winning games.


----------



## Ruff Draft

McCants absolutely must control himself with the ball. I'm with you on that one.


----------



## bruno34115

Ruff Draft said:


> McCants absolutely must control himself with the ball. I'm with you on that one.


I mean that's my only real issue with him, the talent is there. He just shoots the ball entirely too much, and not within the offense. I just can't imagine that changing any time soon, or ever.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I don't want to give up on him yet. I have hopes he can reach a half-star status I guess. Kinda like Jamal Crawford or Ricky Davis. With Rose/Mayo and Jefferson we wouldn't need everything from him.


----------



## Avalanche

But at the moment thats what his role is... come off the bench, and have 20-25 minutes to score... quickly.
I think he really can develop into a star, he has the skills, the ability and the mentality (not the decision making mentality just yet, but the determination).
I think if he had a consistant starting role, and a potentially great point guard in Rose he really could step up to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## bruno34115

Avalanche said:


> But at the moment thats what his role is... come off the bench, and have 20-25 minutes to score... quickly.
> I think he really can develop into a star, he has the skills, the ability and the mentality (not the decision making mentality just yet, but the determination).
> I think if he had a consistant starting role, and a potentially great point guard in Rose he really could step up to a whole 'nother level.


Absolutely, that is what his role is supposed to be. The role of any great sixth man is to come off the bench and score bunches of points. The problem is that Rashad doesn't score points with any efficiency what so ever. Any somewhat decent shooter can go out and score 15 points a game if they take enough shots. He can get away with it to some extent because our offensive options are limited right now. On a winning team, however, going in the game and throwing up shots like your playing in a pick up game does not fly.


----------



## Avalanche

Of course it doesnt, but he should be the starter on this team, if his role is to go out there and score thats what hes going to try and do... and will force shots in the process.
the guy can defend, get to the hoop, shoot the 3, its just a matter of control and consistancy, something that will be hard for him to develop when his role is "get out there and score"


----------



## bruno34115

Is that his role? The body language of the coaches and the fellow players would beg to disagree.


----------



## Avalanche

Well i have no idea why you would have him on the bench otherwise, for the likes of Jaric/Snyder especially


----------



## Avalanche

Pioneer Press says the wolves will take Rose number 1 if they get it


----------



## bruno34115

Avalanche said:


> Pioneer Press says the wolves will take Rose number 1 if they get it


That is terrific. He really has proved himself to be the real deal. Now, I always thought that he was an elite prospect, but the way he took games over in the tourny was unreal. It was really an awesome showing for him. Also, I believe PG is the way to go if you want to rebuild a team. Look at what Chris Paul and Deron Williams have done for their teams in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Ruff Draft

It's Rose/Mayo or bust for me. None of this Brook Lopez bull****.


----------



## Avalanche

yeah, i think number 1 we take Rose, number 2 we take Rose if hes on the board or explore a trade for Beasley who is the Clear number 2 pick.

Beyond that Mayo is the pick for this team


----------



## bruno34115

Ruff Draft said:


> It's Rose/Mayo or bust for me. None of this Brook Lopez bull****.


Not down with the Lopez? Im not 100 % on him either but the idea of a seven footer next to Al is an exciting one. 

For me it's

1. Rose 2. Beasley 3. Mayo 4. Lopez 

or bust


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'm down with Lopez. He would look good with Jefferson. He isn't worth our pick though if Mayo is on the board. O.J. will be much better.


----------



## Ruff Draft

The more I think about it...

We should try trading McCants/Smith and our 2nd rounders for more first rounders. Teams would like either one of those young talents or 2nd rounders for capspace.


----------



## Avalanche

I wouldnt be trading Mccants for a pick, but thats just me.


----------



## Ruff Draft

What about Walker/Buckner Boston Pick and/or Miami pick for Richard Jefferson?

S&T Cookie with a pick for a mid 1st-rounder to look at Hibbert?

I'm really keen on picking POB up on the cheap the more I think about it. He has to have some game in him.

I still really want Mayo on this team. If we can grab Rose though, I'm all for Foye grabbing us something useful. I guess I wouldnt mind Foye off the bench, but I'd hate to stop him from being a better player. I think with a trade we would come out better.


----------



## luther

If we get the first pick, draft Rose.
If we get the second pick, draft Rose if available, Beasley if not.

Sadly, we're currently third. I'm not high on Mayo anyway, and I don't like Brook Lopez beside Jefferson because Lopez is another offensive-minded big. I think we need to pair Jefferson with someone more like Robin Lopez, frankly. Or DeAndre Jordan. Obviously, 3rd is too high for either. Part of me hopes we drop to 6th or so and take DJ Augustin because I firmly believe in his NBA potential. 

I am a fan of the idea of packaging 2nds to get a late first to take R. Lopez.

My other offseason thoughts depend on our picks. We need to come out of this summer with a PG, so whether that's Rose, Augustin or re-signing Bassy, we need to do something. 

We should try to re-sign Gomes, or to a lesser extent Smith, but not if we draft Beasley.

None of the above-mentioned free agents-to-be deserves more than about $3m per season on future offers (well, a little more for Gomes). And I would let them walk if they demanded it.

Because we're desperate for talent, I would be willing to trade Walker's expiring deal for a good player of similar salary. We should have done that with Ratliff, frankly, because we're not going to attract a lot of free agents, ever, without wildly overpaying.


----------



## Zuca

Can't Wolves pack Jaric+Madsen and one or two 2nd rounders for Nenê? Nuggets can use Jaric with Iverson, and Karl would like Madsen defensive game.

Anyway, if Wolves can't trade either Madsen and/or Buckner (even with Walker contract) for better players, I think that they should try to deal them to Washington for Etan Thomas. I believe that his career is not over, and Minny can use a banger like him coming off the bench. Wizards can also use both Madsen and Buckner (since they're useful experienced defensive players) to help their rookies.


----------



## luther

Zuca said:


> Can't Wolves pack Jaric+Madsen and one or two 2nd rounders for Nenê? Nuggets can use Jaric with Iverson, and Karl would like Madsen defensive game.


It works financially, yeah. Personally, as much as I like Nene when he's healthy and in shape, it seems like that's at best a month or two per season. He always seems to report overweight, and he's always hurt. Add to that a cancer scare and it just troubles me. Granted, giving up Jaric and Madsen--what the hell, why not? (But do keep in mind that hurts us from a playmaking standpoint, as Foye hasn't shown anything in that regard and Telfair is a free agent. But we can work with that.)


----------



## knicksfan89

why wasn't their a game thread on the magic game, because we picked up an impressive win on the road against a division champion


----------



## luther

knicksfan89 said:


> why wasn't their a game thread on the magic game, because we picked up an impressive win on the road against a division champion


Well, you could've felt free to start one rather than complain about it.


----------



## Avalanche

I was away for the weekend hence the lack of threads..

nice couple of wins though, although it doesnt help with the draft


----------



## billfindlay10

Do you guys think you will re-sign Gomes?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Absolutely.

He has been a great part of our team. He does all the little things. Having he and Corey covering positions 2 through 4 is really nice.

Gomes may be the only FA back next year.


----------



## luther

billfindlay10 said:


> Do you guys think you will re-sign Gomes?


I agree with Ruff Draft that it seems most likely that we will. First of all, as good as Jefferson has been, I doubt the Wolves want to risk ending up with only one player out of the Garnett trade. Gomes has proved himself to be a solid player in several aspects, and worth keeping around (although ideally his role would be reduced as other, more talented players step up and take his place...which is the same thing we said about Sam Mitchell here for about 6 years before it finally happened).

But if Gomes has unrealistic salary expectations, I really hope we don't re-sign him. I like him as a player, but if he ever matches his numbers from this season it's a bad, bad thing, because he was overused. We ought to look at him in that way: a very solid 7th man who can step in and start when necessary, either as we go very small or very big and he's filling a specific role. If he wants $3m a year, great. $4m a year and I get very nervous. Full midlevel and I laugh and tell him to **** off.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Gomes desrves between 3-4 mil, but NOT the full MLE.


----------



## Avalanche

Gomes will likely be back... 

Curious to see where Craig is going to end up


----------



## Ruff Draft

Craig is a GREAT player. He's going to be very solid in the league. He's just too good to let him sit behind Al. Hopefully he can snag us something nice in a S&T. Maybe a center or some nice picks.


----------



## Ruff Draft

A little off-topic but I have NEVER seen anyone dunk on Maxiell AND Amir!!!

Go get em McCants!!!


----------



## Avalanche

Yeah that Dunk from Shad was HUGE


----------



## luther

Ruff Draft said:


> Craig is a GREAT player. He's going to be very solid in the league. He's just too good to let him sit behind Al. Hopefully he can snag us something nice in a S&T. Maybe a center or some nice picks.


Wow, I think he's awfully limited in every phase of the game except scoring to be considered "great." But he is a very good scorer. I can't imagine us getting much of a center for an undersized PF, though.


----------



## Avalanche

I dont think he will get much back in a sign and trade, but it would still be worth exploring


----------



## Ruff Draft

Glen Taylor was quoted saying only 6 or 7 players will be back next year.... 

Foye
McCants
Gomes
Jefferson
Jaric
Brewer
Richards


----------



## Ruff Draft

If they manage it well, I would really like to potentially sign Diop. He's a shot-blocker and rebounder we could have next to Al or off the bench. Depending on if we score a big man in the draft. I'm all for letting Snyder/Craig/Telfair walk if we don't **** it up.


----------



## luther

For the right price, I'd love Diop. He'd really complement Jefferson and be an anchor on defense. He'd also help us with some decisions as to the type of team we'd be: I think with him, Foye becomes more the PG over Telfair, for example, and Jaric fits in better. If you're slowing down somewhat and controlling games on the defensive end, that's fine, and you build around it.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'm getting more and more excited at the fact that O.J. Mayo may be next to Foye next season. It'll be a full season with Foye, with a great running mate. He won't need to do as much with the ball. Next year is the year of the Foye!


----------



## Avalanche

Diop would be a very solid pick up, and allow the wolves to go for the BPA as opposed to drafting on need.
If they get Mayo with the number 3-4 pick however, and they dont think mccants is a long term option they should trade him for a mid first round pick and get jordan/thabeet/Robin Lopez

Mayo
Foye
Brewer
Jefferson
Thabeet (for example)

would be a great 5 to build with.

I however still think mccants is a stud, and the wolves would regret letting him g


----------



## Ruff Draft

If McCants can get use a big with the same talent level I am all for it. otherwise he is a 6th man. Our 2nd rounders and some expirings should net us something in the middle of the first. I'd be all over Lopez.


----------



## sheefo13

I think a Rose/Foye/McCants rotation in the backcourt could work well. Rashad has the potential to be one of the better 6th men in the league if he can accept that role. I think early on we would go Foye and McCants starting but Rose is the real point of the 3. I think if Mayo is picked up, he and McCants are far too similar and that they would clash. I think dealing McCants and the 2 2nd rounders for a late lotto pick would be decent. If we could get Jordan with that pick. I hate the idea of picking anyone not Derrick Rose.


----------



## Avalanche

nice to see ya back around sheefo.


and yeah rose is the prize as far as the wolves are concerned.. but then again what are the odds or miny moving up in the draft... really?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Sheefo is back!

Where is Juxta?


----------



## Ruff Draft

The more I think about it. I think we should go hard at Diop before we do anything else. A defensive 5 next to Al is my number one priority. Snyder/Gomes/Telfair can wait.


----------



## Ruff Draft

How about....

Jaric + McCants

for Etan Thomas & #18.

We get a banger up front who can play the garbage minutes well. He can teach our guys a thing or two. The #18 could snag us someone we really want. Hibbert, Lopez, etc.

Washington gets a multi-position defender that can move the ball. They get a proven player off the bench. McCants gives them two gunners off the bench with Young, and another building block.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Draft Mayo

McCants + Antoine for Nene

Foye
Mayo
Gomes
Jefferson
Nene



We get the perfect partner for Al. Denver get's enough room to sign the PG they need. Someone like Duhon. They also get a more consistent J.R. Smith with much better defense in McCants.


----------



## Avalanche

Mccants for Nene would be perfect.... i dunno how much value Denver would see in it though unfortunately.


----------



## Zuca

Ruff Draft said:


> How about....
> 
> Jaric + McCants
> 
> for Etan Thomas & #18.
> 
> We get a banger up front who can play the garbage minutes well. He can teach our guys a thing or two. The #18 could snag us someone we really want. Hibbert, Lopez, etc.
> 
> Washington gets a multi-position defender that can move the ball. They get a proven player off the bench. McCants gives them two gunners off the bench with Young, and another building block.





Ruff Draft said:


> Draft Mayo
> 
> McCants + Antoine for Nene
> 
> Foye
> Mayo
> Gomes
> Jefferson
> Nene
> 
> 
> 
> We get the perfect partner for Al. Denver get's enough room to sign the PG they need. Someone like Duhon. They also get a more consistent J.R. Smith with much better defense in McCants.


Honestly, I rather my original trade for Etan Thomas idea (Buckner and Madsen for Etan) and then, McCants and Antoine for Nene. Denver may even take McCants and Jaric (instead of Antoine) with Boston 2nd round pick for him. You can still move Antoine in the trade deadline (maybe getting worse expiring players and grabbing other 2nd round picks)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Buckner
Antoine
Jaric

for

Steven Hunter
Nene
Chucy Atkins

Draft Mayo
Resign Gomes

Foye/ Atkins
Mayo/ McCants
Brewer/ Gomes
Jefferson
Nene/ Hunter

Go McHale!


----------



## luther

Ruff Draft said:


> Buckner
> Antoine
> Jaric
> 
> for
> 
> Steven Hunter
> Nene
> Chucy Atkins


There is no way on this earth--even considering Walker's expiring deal--that the Nuggets would consider that. In a league with precious few bigs, they aren't going to give up two--plus a serviceable backup PG type--for dime-a-dozen swingmen, none of whom are starting caliber. No way. I wish, but no way.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I can dream! I still think a shot at Nene is entirely worth it. Jaric works all too tell next to AI, and he can score if asked. Antoine would be given all the liberty to jack up threes, and we know he'd do it well.


----------



## Avalanche

No chance of getting nene without having to give up some young talent, Antoine and Jaric are a good start, but they would definately require one of the younger guys to add to the team

ideally: 
get 1st pick:

draft Rose
trade Foye/Jaric/Antoine for Nene/JR Smith
Resign Telfair/Gomes/Mccants
draft some back up bigs in the second round.

Rose/Telfair
Mccants/Smith
Brewer/Gomes
Jefferson/FA or Draft
Nene/FA or Draft

or somethin lol


----------



## Ruff Draft

Not bad, Avalanche!


----------



## Avalanche

Put O'bryant at the back up C spot, maybe take a flyer on Nathan Jawai if he declares


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> No chance of getting nene without having to give up some young talent, Antoine and Jaric are a good start, but they would definately require one of the younger guys to add to the team
> 
> ideally:
> get 1st pick:
> 
> draft Rose
> trade Foye/Jaric/Antoine for Nene/JR Smith
> Resign Telfair/Gomes/Mccants
> draft some back up bigs in the second round.
> 
> Rose/Telfair
> Mccants/Smith
> Brewer/Gomes
> Jefferson/FA or Draft
> Nene/FA or Draft
> 
> or somethin lol


If we acquire JR Smith, I am renouncing my Wolves fandom. We just finally got rid of Ricky Davis, there's no reason to get his doppelganger.


----------



## Avalanche

just didnt think Foye would be worth losing for Nene straght up, and JR has rediculous potential, even if he is an idiot


----------



## luther

Avalanche said:


> JR has rediculous potential, even if he is an idiot


Sound like famous last words to me.


----------



## Ruff Draft

J.R. is a good shooter, and a dunker. He stops after that. I like him, but damn is he stupid.


----------



## Ruff Draft

What about Michaell Redd?

Walker, Buckner, McCants and picks for Michael Redd.

It gets a veteran for our team, something we need. He's a great scorer. His flaws are just as the same as McCants, but Redd has a calmer approach to things. This would also allow us to draft a big-man. 

Foye/ Telfair
Redd
Brewer/ Gomes
Jefferson
Lopez

Still not my ideal off-season, I really want O.J. But this one works!


----------



## Ruff Draft

What about if we are able to draft Beasley...

We swing him to Chicago for Deng & Noah? It fills two big holes in our line-up, and two guys with plenty of talent. Noah is exactly what Al needs next to him.

Still banking on Nene and Mayo though...


----------



## luther

Ruff Draft said:


> What about if we are able to draft Beasley...
> 
> We swing him to Chicago for Deng & Noah? It fills two big holes in our line-up, and two guys with plenty of talent. Noah is exactly what Al needs next to him.
> 
> Still banking on Nene and Mayo though...


Along similar lines, I had been talking to a friend of mine about trying to get Noah and Duhon (sign-and-trade) for something, even our pick if we don't fare well with the ping-pong balls. Duhon would be our sole true PG (pending Bassy, although Duhon is much more dependable), and is a good on-the-ball defender, shooter and passer. And as you said, Noah is an ideal style of big man to play alongside Jefferson.


----------



## Avalanche

Beasley for Deng/Noah would be a go- ahead from me..

dunno how chicago looks at it but:

Foyer/Telfair
Mccants/Jaric
Deng/Gomes
Jefferson/Smith (?)
Noah/ Jawai (or someone else via draft

add a FA or 2 and its not a bad idea either

still... rose/nene is the fingers crossed off-season from me


----------



## Ruff Draft

That trade with Chicago is beautiful  Our starting 5 becomes one of the better young ones in the league.


----------



## Avalanche

And then we realise that mchale is the one making the decisions.. lol


----------



## moss_is_1

I really think we have to do anything and everything to try and get Derrick Rose. He could really help to turn this team around with Big Al. If we dont get a top 2 pick, or really the number 1 we should do anything to try and trade up to get him.


----------

